# Drag Race



## steve123

If folks wanna do this it might be fun.
I'm thinking, ressurect and old rail or funny car, prostock etc, and let's do a build!

You can add all the aftermarket crap you want. I'm staying scratchbuilt stock'

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

OK,, I'm in Steve,...I will start Tomorrow then, HEADING OUT TODAY,..
catch you will a full report then..and tell you what i will be building as well, 
we can set the conditions then as well, Like POSTING PICS of the build and stuff, 
at lest a few anyway, and when there to be finished as well, 
You work out the details dude, this is your idiea,...BUT COUNT ME IN...this will be Great,...Cool Idea as well...



Ian


----------



## steve123

I remember how fun, but tough to build the old funny cars were, I built alot when I was a kid. Just sounded fun.

Steve


----------



## scottnkat

sounds fun - wish I could participate, but my time on the board here is going to short for the near future. My son is getting married in 6 weeks and the house is crazy right now. I don't even have a single model going right now because I don't have the room. But I will pop in from time to time to check the progress. Good luck to all who participate.


----------



## steve123

It's the Bride's dad who has to cough up all the dough. Leave it to the wimmen. and lock yourself in de basement.....

Steve


----------



## steve123

Here's what I'm bringin to the party ( Couldn't find a Blue Max)









Hobby Lobby was good to me this daddies day.
Look at this deal!









Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...Sounds like you have your hands full for sure there Scott, And Congratulations to your son as well, Hope he has a long and happy Marriage, But with 9 kids, or how ever many you have now..lol..I think you better get use to it dude, as well as take out a ANOTHER HUGE LONE, because you will be in the pour house by the time your finished with that lot,...lol... But better him then me I say as well getting hitched,..WHOOO, HOOOOO.... I have Dodged a few bullets many a times my self,...lol...

And...lol., Steve,...That's sounds like the only safe resource left for him really,,..lol....Like I said, this is only the beginning for Mister Scott,...."RUN BROTHER",....Run...lol..

Anyway this build thing is a great Idea like I said Steve, Sorry Scotty Boy will have his hands full, looks like we will have to carry on with out him on this one, I wish I could use one I JUST MADE a month ago, darn it, I love these kinds of build my self, Its my main attraction to kit build really, its what I do most out here as well, these are the last three I builds out here,....But I have quite a few more kits in my stash, there will be NO TRUBEL to brake out ONE MORE for the team and build it up here again, And I will tray and NOT USE any aftermarket peace's, Except a Pre-Wire Kit for the engine my self, And I will try and stick to the Floor Plane and build off that...

My only concern on this build here Scott, is that we DO IT FROM SCRATCH, and post only the kits we are working on at the time, NO OLD BUILDS, and have to show at lest One or two In progress pictures of the build as well as we go along, so people know this is what there working on, as well as have some sort of deadline to complete the build, Nothing crazy as well, I will need at lest Two weeks my self this is the busiest time of the year for me here, I have my hand VERY FULL with ranch work as well as some small travels to a few places to chance some shows on the west cost, BUT I DO HAVE TIME FOR THIS, and I would love to do this build as well as you....Like I said this is a GREAT IDEA...lets wait a bit longer here as well to see who else can join out here right now, Then Post are projects START PICS, So it is nice and Clean field on here for ONLY THOSE BUILDS at that time, might have to start a new thread for Only that as well Steve, Make it NICE AND CLEAN THATS IS, showing Only those builds, and use this thread for the discursion of those builds, and conversations,...How does that sound ?.





Ian


----------



## CJTORINO

*Okay. I'm in on this one.*
*it has been quite a while since I have built a drag racer.*
*but after reading this thread, and going through a few boxes*
*of unbuilt models, I have decided to build this:*


----------



## steve123

Ian, yeah, no tons of rules, Just build and have fun. I'm not gonna use anything but what I have around the house, and I don't have much car stuff.
CJ, That car is a hoot! You're gonna need more cotton.

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

"OH NO", and here I thought we had this all sewn up,.....lol..."NOT",.... 
WELLCOME BACK there Professor, great to see you dude, been a while, that is a great build as well, I DONT Have this kit, AND That's saying something, nice CHOISE, ITS A LITTEL RARE, are you sure you wont this one built, not the easiest kit to obtain you know,..BUT ANYWAY, THERE GOES THE NABERHOOD MAN, the professor is "IN THE HOUSE",...
It looks like we are finished here Steve,....this guy is some serious competition and I should have known it would be something along the Chrysler line he would have picked as well,...lol...This is shaping up to really be something now here guys, WE NEED MORE GUYS ANYWAY, so anyone reading this, YES THERE ARE some great builders involved here now, But don't let that get you down, And YES, you will be shown up, but There is plenty of room behind the tree for more anyway.....YOUR ALL WELCOME TO JOINE....and nice to see you CJ,...........

And Steve that is a great choice as well, I like that kit dude, I Don't have one of my own, but I know here to get them, cant wait to see it all in one peace, JUST BEFORE I SMOKE YOU,...lol.....NICE CHOISE ANYWAY, I will announce mine here soon guys,......... just No time to look just now,...I'm a little slammed today, MAYBE TONIGHT,....BUT I'M ON THIS AS WELL HERE LADIES, so, Start your engines, I CAN SMELL THE SMOKE NOW,..lol........."NO" tire smoke, wasn't what you where thinking,....
"OR WHAT THE IN MY MIND",...,..lol..........Anyway, the race is on, so hide your pets, the streets are getting dangerous now....




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

No worries Steve, I agree,....JUST HAVE FUN IS ALL...




Ian


----------



## steve123

Hobby lobby has 30 percent off plastic 'thru sat. that's where I got these two.
My strength will be mosly paint, I'm still a newby when it comes to wiring


>


 Used the wrong size wiring on the Shelby...

They had a 70 corvette I almost got


----------



## Pete McKay

And I say we use this string to post our progress too. Everything under one roof for this build. 

I got my entry today, had planned on a dragster but they hobby shop was sold out. So, it has been done before but not by me....introducing....




























..but not this one...



















(Inspiration comes from this site)http://cacklefest.com/event-photos-14b.shtml

Extra cool stuff found here:http://www.slixx.com

Really intrigued by this I found on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Front-Engine-...NC2PUIMBHRWX&s=generic&qid=1308341434&sr=1-14


----------



## Ian Anderson

You Turkey Pete !.....I just built that one a while back, and you know it,....lol....
But I'm sure your Will be nicer really, I just warmed them up for you with my build is all,...lol....NO, FOR REAL, nice choice man,..and OK WE WILL USE THIS POST LINK,...
Lets take it to the top,.......Nice choice as well Pete,...Should Be a killer build...




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Ok guys and gals, THIS IS MY PICK, my choices is the 
*Revell's Re-Issue, of the Henry J Gasser Coup kit, *its is easy to get your hands on now, AS WELL AS IT'S A NEW KIT, this version anyway, and there are So many way In which I can paint this thing here, I don't have to go with the color combination on the box with this one, and that's right up my alley, as well as challenging build, there are two links here, One shows the OLDER VERSTIONS OF THIS KIT, and compares them to this release, and the other link is just a Goggle shot of ALL THE DEFFRNT COMBONATIONS of this build and Just what can be done with it, so this is the kit I will be building my self, I have plenty to choices to chose from as well, but this was the 
BEST I COULD DO IN A PINCH, I'm not going to brake in to the rare ones my self just now, UNLESS I HAVE TO THAT IS,....lol..and beside this is a good choice build really....ITS GOES RIGHT ALONG WITH THE TIMES, as a new release and a tick kit build, all raped up in one package....
And its a SMOKER as well "HENCE" all the smoking jokes,...lol... I know what you where thinking, Shame on you,..........lol.... 
* "The Smoken-J 51 Henry Gasser"*



http://canneysgarage.canney.net/passtheglue/henryj/main.html



http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...upl=2699l6240l0l15l10l0l0l0l0l1233l2278l7-2l2





Ian


----------



## edward 2

nice drag models, did any one have one called a rat vega. from the 70s
made of all black plastic no painting needed.


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete thanks for the link,that looks like it was an awesome event,also never saw the crash pics before


----------



## Pete McKay

Dakota, I think that crash was how it got the tongue-in-cheek "Flying Hawaiian" name. Here's a link to Larry Reyes and the rest of his career. The model comes with "Remove before Flight" decals indicating possibly that this was the 1970 markings, not sure what the difference are but I'll find out in a while in my research. 

http://www.nhra.com/blog/dragster-i...y-reyes-the-flyin-hawaiian-and-other-stories/


----------



## Pete McKay

edward 2 said:


> nice drag models, did any one have one called a rat vega. from the 70s
> made of all black plastic no painting needed.


Ed, I found one but it's the Tom Daniels custom:


----------



## 440 dakota

Thanks again Pete good read I didn't know about Reyes career at all


----------



## Jafo

god that olds is BUTT ugly!


----------



## Pete McKay

Jafo said:


> god that olds is BUTT ugly!


Yup, and some of us still built it.


----------



## Ian Anderson

lol.....Man, something tells me this triad will go to "OVER A GRAND COUNT" like All the ones Pete is in really,..lol, Chick this action out Mister Mo, I see you down there peeking in,...GET ON BOARD DUDE, Join the build action with one of your own here...You almost have to you now,..lol....lol


Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I have a request to do the Hawaiian box stock, just with very good detail painting. I think that's a good idea, I went through my detailing stuff and I have enough good stuff for one blown Hemi, and with both the Ivo and Mongoose dragsters on their way I'll save those details for one of them. So expect a very accurately done car but from the box only. 

With that said, research shows that this is the second car with the "Mini Charger" body, meaning it was a mid-season 1969 bodied car. Makes researching a lot better since that is the restored car that the pictures of the Cracklefest show.


----------



## Pete McKay

Started working on the Hawaiian today, engine first. As promised the build for this will be from the box, but I have drilled out the valve covers and distributor for wiring if at some later date I want to detail it out. 

A lot of the research for this car has come from the restored car, a show car if you will. I have found few really good pictures of the car from the 1969 era, but this one I think tells the tale I was looking for better than the others.










Those of you who built the car from the instructions may remember that it says to paint the heads and blower case gold, and there there are chrome blower case ends, engine belt cover and valve covers. Also, the engine is supposed to be gold. This isn't really even the case in the restored car that I have been able to see, much less the 1969 car that actually raced. Chrome plating does not last on a drag car, the heat turns the metal a bluish tint, as a result much of the engine was made of magnesium, a sort of grayish metal. The scoop in this case was stainless steel, not chromed. There appears to be a gold anodized front drive on the blower in the picture, but this is the only pictutre I have seen that had that part represented. 

The black painted valve covers were more common, and in a few of the black and white pictures I have saved the inside of the scoop area around the butterflys was painted black. In every color picture the butterflys themselves are red as was common then and now. I found it very interesting that the model carries both a starter and a battery, something I have yet to see in any of the period pictures from 1969. 

Here's the engine so far. I may still paint the front drive of the blower glod to match the picture.










I also may built the belt shield to continue all the way down like it shows on the real car, still debating that since that would mean the car wouldn't be "out of the box" anymore.


----------



## steve123

Looks great. I built the 1/16th "Snowman" when I was a kid, still remember the blower belt was a rubber band and kept pulling the front of the blower off.
Revell did a lot of funny cars and I built most of 'em. I wish I could have found a Blue Max yesterday. The level of simplicity in the street fighter is gonna bite me I think

Steve


----------



## Pete McKay

One of the things I did notice was that the 1969 car shows does not have the rear fender wells cut out, again for those if you guys who built the model you know what I mean. This early car shows them being rounded, go back to the restored pic and you will see them squared off, like the model shows to do. The problem is if you intend to do this rounded well car the decals will not work since they are squared. So, as a result, my project will have to have the resotred body with the squared wheel wells.


----------



## Ian Anderson

So are you going to do a wire job on this engine as well Pete, Not that it needs it, Looks great like that really, I did a Pre Wire job on mine is all, just because I wonted to try them out,...But like I said when I was building mine, I was going chance a lot of the things the kit called for, I really didn't like the Gold paint work on it my self, And since I wasn't going for the real thing look in my build, I had to do something about those's Slick mage wheels as well, I just did Mine chrome with Transparent Blue enhancements, Not the gold ones like it called for again, but then switched those out as well to Street Chrome in the end, and same story with the Rail frame paint, Did mine in red, Far more of an impact in my build then that blue, I think I may change that to the blue that it calls for some day and use the Red one of the Chi Town Hustler Build for them both to stand out, it need a the Red rail frame when I build that one,...But your train of thought on doing it AS CLOSE AS POSABLE to the real car is very cool Pete, I understand that fully........I'm trying to get some hand painting done today myself on my build my self, and a few other parts as well,...I can that anyway...Rain or No rain...




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian I go for making it look true to the real car if I can. I will do the gold wheels but the chassis will be blue, there I will stick with a matching color. The interior tin will be shot, or possibly even brushed, a steel color. I have found out the rounded fender picture I have posted here is actually the first "mini" body, they opened the fender wells of that body shortly afterward.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yeah I didn't do Anything to mine as you can see in that area, when I built it back then, If I would have had some styrene and a good dermal setup (STILL IN STORAGE) at the time I guess I could have cut some of wheel wall back and flared them A little anyway with some putty and did some kind of step, I know its Not quite what they called for in the plans but it would have been something anyway, Didn't no about it tell half way in to the job that it would come up as well, it had already been painted and decaled at the time, it kind of snuck up on me so It was to late to do anything about it for me, I don't remember just what they needed but it was more then I could have done at the time as you can see, I know that much anyway, And I found that the axle and wheel assembly fit nicely inside the body as well, So I left it flat on mine. 

You know some of the guys out here watching you build would more then like say, Just do what works, and leave it if need be, But Knowing you and as your statement said as well, I know You build as close as possible to the original build planes on most all your builds that I have seen to this point, this is one of the things that sets some of us apart from a lot of others, SOME WILL AGREE WITH YOU AS WELL, but it also makes you a great builder to do it your way, how ever that might be, THERE WAY AS WELL. 

I know what ever you end up doing will work out anyway Mister, so I'm not worried of bothered in anyway on the details my self, I build these kind of kits mostly for the engines, and find the rest of the work added bother in most cases...lol.., But lately I have really started to get into the decal details my self and somewhat custom on them to, Do you remember when I build this kit back then, I didn't add in the two stripes at first then on the top of the cab, and it made the deference later on when I did, like the ones you said come with it as well, about flight, all of these are very much need on the detail that's for sure in this build and others. I triad to use them all at the time on my build as well.

I more then likely used a complete deferent paint for the body then you will as well Pete, I used a deeper Metallic Flack cobalt blue for the base over a white Primer coating, It was close enough to what it needed and I liked it Much better with the white decals it made them stand out better to me, as well as an aluminum paint for under the body supports in a few places was ordered special the stock stuff didn't cut it, I would post pictures of that work here but there is no need to do that, We will all just enjoy what you come up with and not worry about what we have done in the past, Like I said I'm not worried, Pete Will do What Pete does best, and that is Build an Awesome job, what ever you do.....




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, I often have built cars to duplicate those that customers have owned, everything from race cars to classic muscle cars. I am seriously detail oriented, even down to wiring in the true firing order when I do wiring. If I can find pictures of a real subject I build to those pictures. I do freelance, which I will probably do with one of those dragsters on their way, but even then I find pictures of thing slike engine wiring and plumbing to go by. That makes me an exacting detail sort of guy, when I do my field leveling I have to have my GPS measurements down to within a matter of inches, often much less. Building cars, or any model, isn't any different. 

The chassis was shot with something called Deja Blue Pearl from Testors, an automotive quality lacquer. The interior tin was shot first with Tamiya light gunmetal then fogged with silver leaf, then buffed out for an aluminum look. The rear wheels had the chrome stripped from them and then they were dipped in Liquid Gold, a plating enamel. Everything else chrome was stripped and either shot with Testors Aluminum Plate Metalizer or Stainless Steel Metalizer and buffed. 



















The body is already a 4 stage paint. First it was flat white primer, then I shot a coat of the Deja Blue over the primer. When that dried I shot a fogged coat of Testors Sapphire Blue, when it was still tacky I got another fogged coat. The metal flake of the Deja Blue shows through the Sapphire just right. After the decals it will be waxed with Future.










It will look better in the light tomorrow...


----------



## Ian Anderson

I can see it now Pete, BEAUTIFUL SHADE OF BLUE THERE, NO DOUBT, that's perfect....Very close to the one I did as well believe it or not,...Its just what is need I'm sure for the white decals, the decals will Pop Off that paint just right dude, that's some serious work on the back wheels like you said as well, very nice trick there, I'm going to send mine to you so you can do that to them for my kit,..lol.......Nice Job Mister..

I wish I had more to report on my build here, But I did managed to get some of the Hand painted parts done today, and the tires and wheels ready as well, I did Model Masters Gun Metal Gray for the Engine Block as well as an aluminum transposition and bell housing, I beginning to like Model Master paints better then testers really, I think I have most ever cool color as well as basic shad combination From Model Master now in my stock pile, I will have to wait tell tomorrow to assemble the engine when they dry, But it should look good after that, I have a few ideas on the body color now as well, I have some new Dupli-Color paints I'm dying to try, Every color of Chrome shade they make really, there are some new ones out now from them now, I may use those here on this build, once I find out which shade will go will with the BORING decals this thing comes with, I MAY use something custom decals on this build, WHO KNOWS,...It freeken manages to RAIN all day here, So No spraying for me on the body AT ALL....This is a picture of the paint Chrome colors I have to chose from anyway....And the Model Masters to pick from.




Ian


----------



## CJTORINO

*getting started*

*Okay, just getting underway here. got the box opened up and examined the contents.*













*Not much flash, a really clean kit. kinda simple though. *
*will build it up Box-Stock. Two Supercharged engines in a 442.*
*using just paint, glue, & sandpaper on this one.*














*I was amazed at just how many quarter mile themed kits I have in my collection of unbuilt stuff.*
*And since this kit is going to be a pretty simple build up,*
*I did find myself a back-up plan in the same box of unbuilt kits:*














*Now I'll just finish up these HEMI builds to stick in my parts boxes:*


----------



## steve123

I'm cleaning up the body, filling up the gaps/seams in the front and rear pans.
I found some nice carbs in my spares. Pics when the wife brings the camera home from her Dad's

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

......BODY WORK A, STEVE,..... killer Idea,..nice trick, ...Hey Will you do me a favor here bud, since I cant get any of my picture larger then this, and blow this one up on this page for me if you would, I know we are building agent each other here, and that would be helping, But doesn't mean we cant help each other as well,...lol... As you know I still cant hyperlink man,...If you would anyway Steve, if not I guess I will live, THININKS MISTER.....And what in the world is your wife DOING WITH THAT CAMERA ANYWAY DUDE,...????. never mind to much information,..lol.


And CJ, Man that one rail kit is nice, and Original, You better set on that one a bit longer, Besides stealing the show here, you will be less one rare kit in your stock if you do build it, better sell it to me, along will any other rare kits,....I WILL TAKE THEM OFF YOUR HANDS,.......lol...NICE KIT DUDE,..And how long have you been back anyway mister, How come I haven't seen you around ?....Or did you forget about me already, Mister Music..

Anyway I'm About ready to Wire my engine here as you can see, Holes are drilled in the valve covers down into the block, and ready to install, I will be using a Preston Car Parts Kit for that, they where Orange colored wires to start with, So I had to paint them Flat Black with a Paint pin for this engine to match the Gun Metal Black Block here,They would have been Nice Gold as well really.

And THE SUN IS OUT TODAY, "FINALLY", If not just a little over cast, so I will be able to painting this thing on time, once it warms Just a little more, I Will be using a Clear Adhesion Base for Primer, and then this CHROME YELLOW COLD for the body that you can see, hoping that the Gloss white will help the chrome POP off under it, Along with Custom Decals I have yet to make, DIDNT LIKE THE ONES it comes with, Besides I Need to try this paint out as well, with some other ones, NEVER USED IT BEFORE, its kind of hard to find for me, hope its doesn't go south here,..lol.. You never know....Then while that's under the heat lamps drying for the, NEST TWO DAYS, I will build the rail up, and finish the other small dealers as well.....This is getting fun for sure here guys, I am very happy we can all come together like this in one build,..OFF THE HOOK FOR SURE,... we need to do this more often you know....thinks for the effort,...there all going to look, GREAT.





Ian


----------



## steve123

I don't know how far I'm gonna take this project, but it never hurts to get rid of sink marks,








And I want the rolled rear pan and the front clip seamless:
















I filled in where the dual antennas go. I like how it looks ,but I want to fill in where they go and then drill two holes for a cleaner look.

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well, I waited tell around 1:30 PM today when the temp got to the 75 degrees here I was looking for, that was about max as well for the day,...its now 68 Degrees and 6 PM,..., And then started the Paint job on this build, As you can see, THIS IS NOTHING Like the copper Orange Chrome that the lid of the can shows really, But that's my fault as well, It use to look kind of like that shade, on the first few cotes, But I didn't like the transparency I was getting, So, Through the course of the day, As I was Out cutting grass, and taking a brake each time dropping one more cote on this thing here and there each Hour, A total of 11 Ounce of paint is what your seeing here on this kit now, Had to order more paint today as well, SAME SHADE,...it use the Hole can on this build, believe it or not,..Give of take what the wind will take away as well for the 11 ounces, Barely leaving Anything as the remainder of this Dupli-Color Metallic Orange Anodize paint for touch up when I was done,..but I know it looks more Red to me then anything else here in these shots, but In the sun, Or under Bright lights, IT POPS NICLY..lol..

No worries, what ever it Dyes to I'm sure will leave a Nice Caddy shade On it for the most part, Tomorrow will tell the tale in Any case we all no what a day can do to the color of a paint if left to dry in the right conditions, ITS under heat lamps now as well, curing. 

I Just got back for a Motorcycle ride covering 50 Miles, GOT STUNG IN THE NECK for my trouble,..lol...kind of getting use to that but it still sucks none the less, ....Ouch....lol..Now its time to make some Better decals for this thing before the days ends, See what I can come up with, other then the stock Junk, Might just have to lave it CLEAN..But I'm a head of schedule right now, got more done then I though I would to this point, that's for sure..



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, I cannot say that the Hawaiian is a project I'll do again, but here is the (nearly) finished car.










A few mistakes;

1. You do NOT have to trim the rear fender wells of the body to fit the decal, it's already tailored to the round fender wells. If you do trim the rear fender wells you have to really manipulate the decal placement for all of the lettering.

2. My Sapphire color is actually too light, there is blue lettering that shows up better on a darker blue body, like the base coat of Deja Blue, that would have been better.

3. No amount of decal set or decal solvent seems to help the compound curves of the roof decals, so I have two annoying wrinkles on the right side of the roof. 

4. The body leans a little to the left, I tweeked the chassis a bit and it sits straight but as soon as the body is raised and lowered again it sits back low on the left. Not sure if it's something I did or what, another annoying thing about the build though.

If I do another one of these old style Funny Cars I will be using an aftermarket resin body and doing it as another subject. I still need to add the parachute and then it's done and headed for the shelf.

I'll shoot a picture or two in the sun tomorrow and post them as the finished project.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Cant wait to see those shots tomorrow then Pete, what happened to your Photo Booth you made ?, That ones need to be on the Diamond plate frame I should think,.. But it looks sweet fron this side anyway, Thats for sure....Arnt those side panels fun to apply mister,..lol..and you have to love all the others as well, it was a little challenging for me I can tell you...But do-able







Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

My lest ditched effort for the night was the Frame rail suspension gear, Most of it anyway, I think I will let that and everything else set up for the night now, before Placing the Finished engine on to the this frame setup,..Or placing the Tires and wheels as well that is...But its starting to look like a Drag car now,..lol..Or something anyway.





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

The photo booth got salvaged out to make a two axle trailer a little while back. It's about 1/2 way done, I may wait for the dragsters to finish it up.


----------



## Eagle-1

Hey guys!

I don't wanna interrupt, as I'm not in the position to join in, but y'all are venturing off into an area dear to my heart!

I did this one a couple years ago and get the urge to do one from time to time. Picked this one up at a "Big Lots" for 0.99 cents. Couldn't resist that price!

Everything is staright outta the box for the build and all I added was some wires, hoses and made the headers from turned aluminum bent to shape.

Anyhow, back to watching guys! Interesting thread for me!

Rob.


----------



## DOM-19

*Dragster*

Eagle-1, nice job on the dragsters. This drag race thread sounds very interesting, but I don’t know if I can have enough time to get one built, had to order tools, paint, from about 5 companies. I have been racing R.C. Cars for 20 years but had to stop. Here are my latest two that I built. I had everything. We were racing Pan Cars. 13.5-17.5. Brushless motors and R.C. Products Li.Po Batteries, it is on Hobby Talk racing discussion and R. C. Product info.


----------



## Ian Anderson

And there GREAT BUILDS THERE DOM,...nice work, For real......Don't worry if your don't catch this build anyway, There will be others, and you can join in on them if not, BUT THERE IS TIME LEFT, WE WILL BE HERE for a while yet and you will be welcome to join in on the fun on any of are threads dude, You can Count on that...ok ?...And don't worry about bothering anyone with questions, sometimes there busy and get back to you right away, But they don't mind, ASK AWAY if you need to.. 


Eagal-1, CANT BELIVE you found that kit for a Buck,..lol.....under that really, that's unbelievable, But that's Big Lots, ..WOW,... You know, I only have One of these Eddy Hills my self in my stash, and it is worth Over $40 buck really, This is the best looking of all the rails in my option, even know most all the parts are Pretty much the same kit to kit, the color scheme and decals on the Eddy Hill have always been my favorite, AND NICE WORK AS WELL, great dental on that build, I was going to bring one of these to the table on this build, Just didn't wont to brake in to the box, I can tell you that the next one you find, WILL COST A BIT MORE MISTER....lol.





Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well, As I was inspecting my 11 Ounce Paint job on this build this morning, I noticed a few Semi Miner problems had appeared on he surface, And after a Quick Sand Job, and THE VERY LAST of the paint as well, I Broke out the Hottest Heat lamps I had, And rushed these peace's in to the ER, and Manages to Saver all the parts to a Nice coated shell of this paint once again, There In the Trauma Center now, Backing off the excess and setting the shell for a hard deep lawyer once again here, ...I HATE PAINTING...
I can see no problem with them coming out well after that scare now, If not only another day set back on the curing possess is all,....
But the rest of the build is coming along nicely behind it, I think with the added extra touches this thing will be receiving, it should turn out Rather Unique in its finished product for sure,..
Still working on some Off shade of Red carbon fiber decals for some of the parts that will take one or two more days to complete anyway,..But the body will be Just as it came out of the box, No modifications on that AT ALL.......I though this thing would be deferent, But not this deferent....lol.




Ian


----------



## steve123

Ian, we need to change your handle to "windy"...lol
It's very humid here (for Colorado) It's snowing 10 miles from me..

Cold and rainy the primer ain't dryin the filler ain't dryin...

Steve


----------



## Pete McKay

Final shots of the Hawaiian before it was shuffled off to it's new home.


----------



## Rondo

A lot of really fine work going on here. This thread is the perfect excuse for me to build something. The AMT Double Dragster kit is one of my favorites. It's one of the first kits I saw as a kid (my Dad had the first issue, unfinished) and it really made an impression. I've collected them for years but haven't even started one of them since way back.... Guess it's a mental block. Some kind of holy grail thing. Time to get past it.

The Side by side twin engine dragster was always my favorite just for the bizarreness of the thing. The kit has rather heavy detail (not terrible) and I am not going to try and "fix" all of that. I'm shooting for a clean build of a cool vintage kit.

The kit is a Blueprinter issue. I may swap out a few parts depending on what I can find in the stash. Build on.


----------



## steve123

Pete I'm confused. You first said you couldn't do the drag thing 'cuz you had a wedding.

But you have had 3 pages of ths very nice build of this funny car...how'd the wedding go?

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

Beautifully build Pete,..I'm sure I could say much more as well about it here, Extent work like always Sir, SO, WHO ENDED UP WITH IT THEN, your nephew ?...Im sure it will look good where ever it is setting for years to come.......



Ian


----------



## steve123

You guys are both off topic. Ian, I asked nicely.. Pete, I thought you'd figure it out.

Ian, look at my last 3 posts...you have blathered all over them.

This post is about a build. A post about all of us doing a drag car....

Unless this is about a build starting last week, it's off topic. I'm so bugged you two guys made me say this.

Pete, you got two or three posts running...
Ian...nuff said.

Steve


----------



## 440 dakota

steve123 said:


> Pete I'm confused. You first said you couldn't do the drag thing 'cuz you had a wedding.
> 
> But you have had 3 pages of ths very nice build of this funny car...how'd the wedding go?
> 
> Steve



it is Scott that has the wedding going on,very nice build Pete


----------



## Ian Anderson

Scott is already Married Dakota, With Nine kids and counting as well,...I think it was his daughters wedding they were going to, And I know thats what you said Mister,.....lol....Or one of them anyway, 
I was telling him, HE HAD BETTER GET USE TO THAT AS WELL,....lol, there will be plenty more of those to come with that lot i would guess, I wonder how Steve got that confused,...?? Hummmmm....



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

I cant even believe Just how much paint is on these body parts, But man is it going to really pop with a full 11 ounces on it now and some chrome,..Looks more Candy Apple Red in these shots here really, Or a Cross between that and Chrome Copper with a Gloss White backing, NO PRIPER AT ALL WAS USED,..

I used the stock Gloss white plastic of the kits natural color to show through on the Copper Chrome behind it for this look as all, Making kind of this Red shade more less, But there Nice and clean now and setting well, I will not attempted to do anything to them un tell they have had the real chance to REALLY SET and get a harder shell then this....two or three days will do for that I believe, but there out of the lights now as you can see, with a nice hard shell now, I was afraid there would be some slivering from the Chrome mix here, but it doesn't look like that has happened now, I don't think this thing even needs a clear cote really,..I will run it just like this then,.......NO DECALS AS WELL,..

Just this Blasting paint job will do I should think,...."Candy Cherry -Copper Chrome" I will call it...lol...And a ghost shot here of the body setting on the frame with the hood on as well, Kind of tell the eye what it might look like.....The hood and finders will be attached to Rock forward when finished to expose the engine as well as the doors opening so I wll need to do Some detail inside adding to the time need to finish it look like...





Ian


----------



## Rondo

Well, started sorting out the parts for the version I'm making.










Glued both engine blocks together which is twice as far as I usually get before sticking the kit back in the box. :roll: I'm on fire.


----------



## Ian Anderson

LOOK AT THOSE PLAINS, kind of deffrnt!,....nice really..And You can do it as well mister, we have confidence in you...lol.....
Hey, can I see that Box cover for this kit please..?




Ian


----------



## steve123

I'm out.

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson

Your out of this build steve,..?, why ?????? what happened. anything I can do to help...I mean you started this thing, NOW YOUR GIVING UP,.....
OK MISTER, ???, But I'm confused....Wont be the first time that has happened to me I can tell you.....lol




Ian


----------



## Rondo

I can do that. The Blueprinter box is not much to look at so here are some others as well. The green car on the side of the box is what I'm doing.










Wonder what's up with your copper chrome paint Ian? It looks like they forgot an ingrediant. Turned out nice but not what you'd expect.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I just used TO MUCH really Rondo, But I new that when it was happening as well,...I CAN LIVE WITH THIS THIS OUTCOME no problem...looks great in the sun, wait and see.

those box art pics are KILLER,..thinks for the peek,..Man you have sunk some duckets in this build dude, those are Rare and cost a pretty penny when you do find them,...MAN, I should have busted out one of my rare kits...lol. So are there going to be TWO kits in this build Or a combination, I have the Second gen of this kit as well.....



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Steve you just scared the crap out of me man, I thought I had forgotten to go to somebody's wedding. I was already asking my wife if I had missed it. That's how scattered I am...


----------



## Rondo

Two kits? I'm all for it but I don't think you guys have time for me to build two. On second thought, there's not a lot to this rail. It's moving right along. The Fiat could happen too. 

Reminds me of a pair of built ups that were on ebay some time back. Guy did them as a matching race team with beautiful green/purple paint scheme. Wish I had the pics handy.


----------



## Rocket45

I might do this too!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Pete McKay said:


> Steve you just scared the crap out of me man, I thought I had forgotten to go to somebody's wedding. I was already asking my wife if I had missed it. That's how scattered I am...





*.......lol.....---> Pete.*


And go for it Rocket45, All are welcome, jump on board..






Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

There's no real time limit on this, it could be ongoing for years, who knows. I may build a couple of drag cars, do something else and then come back afterward. Its not a contest, more of an inspiration string to guys wanting to build this type of model. Hopefully people reading it won't fall into the same mistakes some of us make here in their own projects, like the fender wells on the Hawaiian; had I known the decals would have fit the uncut body I would have built it that way. Things like that.

Ian the Hawaiian is heading down to a display case at the HobbyTown USA store, I'm trying to keep some room on my display here for more detailed projects.


----------



## Rocket45

Okay thanks gentlemen!!


----------



## Ian Anderson

"YEARS",....Oh good, then I have some time left,....lol.....

Yeah, I'm happy other will see that Hawaiian on a regular bases. NOW SAVE THE THE OTHER BUILD FOR ME MISTER,.I need one of yours in my collection to desplay...We have a trade of two to do on that one if you will, 
And did UPS ever show up over there dude, ?....If not I have to chase her down, and ask her if she still thinks about you,....lol... should be there by now..





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Last call to the condo UPS has not run yet today, nothing yesterday but some dies for reloading 7mm ammo and my meds. I'm looking out my window at the ranch at a dead calm wind and 100 degrees in the shade. We're expected to hit 104 today but "it's a dry heat". I just watched a nice fat rat snake crawl across the driveway from the vines to the stack of steel by the shed in search of something to eat. He picked up the pace when he realized how hot the concrete was, even snakes are smart enough to get out of the sun on a day like today. Should be fun later about the time the sun starts to go down with all of the dust devils, need to start making the grandkids some paper airplanes for that. 

OK, I need a model...what is in the junkyard to play with...


----------



## Ian Anderson

That's almost poetry there Pete, for real Mister,.......lol....And that snake is Better then A RATTLER SNAKE as well mister, WHATS COLOR WAS THE RAT SNAKE, ? but any snake is fun to watch, I use to raise Boas and the like down there for years,......Most sakes are hiding right now to Early yet so there still slow yet here,..BUT THERE AROUND, and warming up quick... 

We have a few snakes here like I said, and One or two Timber Rattlers as well, up High, but there rare down here, I have caught a few Rubber Boas in the forest out here in the last few years, Man there cool never seen one tell I moved in here, SMALL but neat...
.
I have a Nice paper plane design I won several contest with as well Pete, Perfect for dust devils, made Very ridged just for that,... I will post one for your approval here in a bit maybe,...I remember the dust devils as well down there when I was knee High to a Grasshopper, Love to watch those things move across the open field and try and get in one or two if I could, VERY COOL Indeed,...


Ok this is some more work on this build here, You will notes the pinstripe work do a Small jog step up and down on the side of this body, doors and finders here,...It is because of the step line on the 51 henrys finders that will tilt forward when finished, and I used a similar Red tape and a Gloss black as well to achieve this 1/16 with and a 1/18 on the bottom of the doors, Just cut all the glass as well using a template and did some work on the hood as you can see,...
Much more work is needed on all that, But now its on to more detail an the frame rail and engine and other stuff,.....More tricks up sleeve as I move along here coming up,...I'm starting to like this kit man,.everything fits SO NICE, even know the paint is TEN MILES DEEP,...lol...But is a Very Cool Build so far,....


"So how is that shoulder doing anyway Pete, Anymore problems with it",...?






Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Not only does it do GREAT STUNTS in between building and in HIGH WINDS, it will never come down in a dust devil I would believe,..Folds up and you can hide it from the teacher Anywhere IN A BOOK, 
or in you pocket, or The Nether Regions as well SOME PLACE THEY CAN NEVER CHECK....lol,.....lol... As well as you can place Impact projectiles in the nose of the plane, for Revenge shots and Dive Bomb runs....lol.....
Built and designed for JUST FOR THAT PERPES,.....lol...

Evil in its conception, and did wonders for the war of the 6 grade as you can well imagine,....lol.....
You can see why its was an award winner many time running,..You can paint it any color you like,..
Most of them run the markings of the Luftwaffa.."RED AND BLACK"....More SS then anything....
Or the RAF as well......Even the Russian sickle on one or two of them where released on the unsuspecting public....But it was BAND IN THE US for obvious reasons............lol...



Ian "ACE" Anderson


----------



## Ian Anderson

A little Before and After shots here of the Four side panels, Red Tuck and Roll surrounded by flat black and two tone seats, Silver and Black,....
Still have the three point harnesses to put on them, but there only waiting to dry before that is all,...But its the little things that make the deference on these build, This is not a trick build at all, IN ANYWAY,.. just a Striate off the Street 1/4 mile Runner and It looks great with a few touches like this, I was going to carbon fiber the seats, but there's no need for that...Might do a few other thing on Red and Black carbon fiber before she's done..But a little more done on her for your inspection is all here....



Ian


----------



## Rocket45

I think I'm going to scratch build everything!


----------



## Ian Anderson

I had a Scratch in my build once, took a week to reach it.....lol








Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL Rocket, better you than me. 

Ian, the shoulder is getting better, like everything else around it's slow in coming around. The snake's name is "Scar" because he has a scar on his back from a weed eater, one of the laborers tried to kill him a few years ago and he got away. Typical gray and brown rat snake, now about 6' long, maybe 6 or 7 years old. Now he's sort of a protected reptile around here, better the snake than 10,000 squirrels digging holes in the grape vines. 

Took the wife to the craft store, stood there in the model section for maybe 10 minutes before something very unusual caught my eye. A blond Asian woman. Then I started checking out the models again.  Eventually I settled on a Revell '68 Mustang 2-n-1 kit, I really didn't pay much attention to the race version, that is until I got home.

The race version of the 2-n-1 was none other than the 1968 Ford Mustang 428CJ of Bob Tasca and the Ford Racing Team. Growing up this was THE guy I followed in drag racing, even got to see him in 1969 during a swing through central Texas. Bob is credited for being the person who created the CJ for Ford. This is from the "How Stuff Works" website:

"When an employee blew up a stock 390 car, Tasca ordered his mechanics to piece together a more competitive engine using only the Ford parts catalog. Starting with the "short-block" 428 Police Interceptor, they bolted on a pair of 427 low-riser heads, a big Holley carb, and 390 cam, then turned a 13.39-second quarter-mile at 105 mph. Dearborn was impressed -- even Henry Ford II took note -- and used Tasca's monster mongrel as the starting point for the production Cobra Jet."










I have some old magazines that have this car in it, and being an old Ford guy and former salesman I have a lot of references for the 428CJ engine. This one will get the benefits of my skills at engine and interior detailing, it's going to be a keeper.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol.. thats great Pete, ...lol....I WILL GET BACK TO THAT,....lol


"A littel Business here first is all,...




"STEVE"
I had to go back and read your posted to figure out WHAT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT, and what it has to do with me Changing my nick name, OR ME AT ALL REALLY..lol..lol...
Steve, Some times when the page grows over the next one like this on these LONG THREADS DO, I don't always catch all the post at the top of the page my self is all, I can see you where having some trouble with Primer and things like that on your build, I to was having some trouble with that three days ago anyway, SORRY TO HEAR IT MY FRIEND, but I'm sure you have time to wait it out, and that will pass, IT DID FOR ME,..

And Like Pete has said here, this will go one for a while, so Just wait tell the weather gets better if you have to, and DONT TAKE THINGS SO SERIUS OUT HERE DUDE,..If I get a little windy out here as you said, I'm talking to my self for the most part, AND IM CRAZY...lol... so, Just pass it when that happens, and post what ever you have to say in between, Others will read it and the thread will roll on from there, 
LIKE IT ALWAYS HAS, BUT DONT BE A QUITER OVER IT STEVE, and there is no need to change my Nick name to anything but "Mister UNDERSTANDING",......
This is meant to be NOTHING BUT FUN OUT HERE....so what ever I CAN DO TO HELP Steve, you can always let me know, and I WILL ANSWER AND DO WHAT I CAN,...Send me an (IM) of call me on the phone, like I did you once if you have a problem with ME, OR ANYONE, all I will do is TRY AND HELP YOU, but what I wont to is be controlled here or any ware with what and How much I say,.
I might be windy and a little crazy like I said,...BUT IM NOT BORING.....lol....
so we will be here when your ready to JUST KEEP GOING,...no worries from me or anyone else out here, ....
"AM I RIGHT OR WRONG HERE GUYS" ? ...you tell me then....All I'm going to do is KEEP BUILDING AND enjoying my self, at NO ONES EXPENCE but mine as well.... OK !




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

....Yep that's strange,....But a blond is a blond, I SAY,....lol..

Man I wish I had more room on here Pete to show these shots, man you should see some of the pictures I just took of the Flowers starting to Blum in my driveway in the last few days, Everything out here, And I mean EVERYTHING, IS STILL SO GREEN, I hope that last a while longer, it does stays green most of the year up here as well,...,....And I hope that snake live A LONG, LONG, LIFE....you cant blame those guys really, for trying to kill it, that's ALL THEY KNOW, cant tell the deference between snake that help and ones that hurt,..not the smartest race in the world if you ask me, Don't care what anyone thinks of me for saying that as well,.ITS A FACT.....lol







:freak:

Ian


----------



## Rondo

I agree with Ian. He really is crazy. In a good way. 

Furthermore, it is just silly to get upset over what someone else posts. Unless they are going out of their way to be a flaming a hole of course. And that's not the case with anyone here. Everything else is just different styles and opinions. 

The Double dragster is worrying me a little. I want to make this build quick and simple but it has a lot of ejector pin marks. And a lot of them are on the chrome tree which is about half of the kit. I think I'm going to strip most of the chrome parts and do them in metalizer paints. It's a shame because the chrome coating itself is quite nice.

General fit and engineering is good though. Not Tamiya good but pretty good. The chassis builds up nice and square and the body and engine mount positively. Once I get past the pin marks, it will be a cakewalk.



















Sorry about the blurriness. I replaced a couple of the cross tubes with Evergreen just to make my life easier. I'm going to leave the upper body so it lifts off. The steering box needs some detail work. Don't want to go detail crazy but it is just too crude.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, take your time dude, injector marks were just part of the scene way back then. 

Found a good pic of a CJ from the period I'm doing...










I had to mix up some Ford Engine Blue (Code 401A) and drill out the heads for the wires, and make an entirely new distributor. Then there is an interesting development. This car for some reason uses metal axles. I HATE metal axles, and screws!!! This almost seems more like a toy but I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...Rondo,......Yeah, keep us up on the pictures of the build if you can, I don't do anything scratch my self, BECAUSE IM A ROOKIE, and I have never tried, a this anyway,...lol... But I would LOVE TO LEARN MORE AS WELL, and I can learn from good builder and a well illustrated presentation................
I always do as well, but it should GREAT MAN, I cant wait to see some work on it my self, Take your time as well, you have plenty of it mister...We will be here dude.... 





Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

I know what your saying here Pete, and I know you have it well in hand as well, LIke aways, But I have plenty of thats stuff in stock dude, So if you need some at any time, 
Just Give me the length and i will cut you a few peaces and get them in the mail, THE RIGHT DOWEL as well....KILLER STUFF...hard steal,..
I have more then I can ever use, somewhere around 30 feet of it..





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

You know guys, I just let a lot of things go I guess. 

Steve, I have two strings going, so? Two different projects, two different posts. Unless Hankster wants to give me my own topic area that's the best way to deal with doing that. And Hank or none of the other moderators have PM'd me about anything lately, so it looks like the problem is yours and yours alone. I let stuff go, deal with it the way you see fit. 

Ian, you're posts are sometimes hard to read but that's all me, after I had my stroke a couple of years ago sometimes it's hard for me to read and get the full value from the things I read. That's why sometimes I have to go back and answer a question someone asked a few posts back, I don't always get it the first time. No worries though, I do get it either on the second or third read.

As it is with a lot of the forums on this site the most active members usually dominate the postings. I have one string going for a future project and one for a current project, this one. Rondo, Rocket, Ian, myself and anyone else who are active participants in the forum have contributed beneficial information regarding builds without comments on how many posts it's taking. If someone has a problem with that, and can constructively suggest a maximum number of posts necessary to outline a project, throw it out there and I'll stick to it. Or I'll just start outlining my builds on my Facebook profile and you guys interested can just friend me over there to see them and I'll just post a single post with one picture here of the finished deal. Just let me know, I'm cool either way.


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, it's not the axles themselves, it's the 30mm cannon hole through the bottom of the block I don't like. And in this case the engine has the carb molded into the intake, but that's not a biggie either since it's hidden by the air cleaner.

I'm going to take a few days off from the forum, I'll be back near weeks end to show my progress.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well I would hope you would post them HERE MY SELF MISTER PETE, and there is NO LIMIT to the amount of post that it would take to get your build and comments across NO MATER WHO TELLS ME, And I mean "ANYONE"...It is hard to keep you on here and took a LONG TIME to get you back here this time, So if that happens again, the person reasonable for that would have to deal with me, FOR A LONG TIME TO COME I CAN TELL YOU, so lets just hope that doesn't happen....

In any case Mister CHAIRMEN OF THE BOARD, we will do are best to carry on with out you Sir, But your always missed here and I enjoy your conversations as well as many others do...AND AWAYS HAVE...
But don't forget about us if you would as well,..lol...... FOR GOD SAKES, .....lol.....
we cant have that you know !......Or At lest give me a link to where your at where ever that is, and I WILL RE-POST THEM HERE....lol.....You know I will....lol...
One more thing, I'm a good guy, THERES NO DOUBT, but don't bend my feathers as well, You think I'm yappy now,...WOO HOO, you will see yappy in that case, BIG TIME...But lets just say THATS DOESN'T HAPPEN EVER OFTEN.....I'm a quite as a church mouse most of the time....lol..."MOST OF THAT TIME THAT IS"




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Maybe the sun Will come out again today so we can get some painting done here guys, we can only hope that's the case, I still have that 1940 Ford to paint as well. I was having the same trouble what that FOR SO LONG THERE. I never got to hit it with anything but some primer, now it has to be sanded and cleaned before I can do anything more to it,..but its looking better along those lines now.


This 51 Henry build for me is Almost over,..No more painting really is left to do, All I have to do is fit stuff together and work on the Door hinges and well as the hoot tilt, and all the small stuff,..
I never though there was that much to this kit when I started it, You never realty know un tell you dig in what will be needed to complete it,..But its coming out nicely...I do wont to see it finished here, I have to catch up on all the others and even start some new ones,..we can build a LOT OF drag cars on this link like Pete said, but if not I will start a new link, there is a lot to explore on these kind of builds, and to me thats the real fun in building models, I don't really go in for much else's my self, If its not mussel of Drag kits, or even classic, there just A toy after that really, sometimes Plain kits are fun, these are Far more then that here really and it's just what I INJOY BUILDING AS WELL....





Ian


----------



## DOM-19

*Henry J*

Ian, Where Do You Pick Up That Pinstripe On That Red "henry J,your,s Looks Very Flexable, Dom


----------



## Steve244

CJTORINO said:


> *Okay. I'm in on this one.*
> *it has been quite a while since I have built a drag racer.*
> *but after reading this thread, and going through a few boxes*
> *of unbuilt models, I have decided to build this:*


In a strange turn of events the street version is available on Ebay.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Dom,...As far as I know the only place you can get this stuff is ON LINE, it works for everything thing really, Here is a picture of the deferent sizes they make as well as colors, I use it for Pin Striping the sides of the bodies, as well a Window Triping, Silver Or Black or use it for white walling tires or Red wall, as well as Covering the steering wheel, You can use it for enchantments in the enterer striping the seats, and As rubber bumper trim, SO MANY DEFFRENT USES, its not that expensive, and it really pays off no matter what I'm building , I really use in on Semi Tractors and Trailers as well on my other page.......
It is called Scotchcal Striping Tape, it come in 1:16 inches as well as 1/4 and 1/8, there are other sizes you can get but I find all other just to larger, here is a link for you Mo....


http://www.tcpglobal.com/


You can find it on amazon as well, its just cheaper on there home page here.....And it is flexible, Extremely so, as well as stays where you put it for a long time e to come, I use it in other places as well as model building, Like Pinstripe Motorcycle tanks and Real cars.......




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

Rondo,..QUICK QUESTION,... And THOSE PICTURES WHERE Blurry ?... I just thought I need my glasses I is all,....lol..

So the question is, How do you get to that stage in those shots mister, and just pretend that I know NOTHING ABOUT this kind of building and how it happens besides The sheets you can get along with the tubing and other shapes in rare form then cut it to the size needed, I use to do Injection Modeling Machine for this kind of plastic,? is it something like that for those Engine blocks or what.




Ian


----------



## Rondo

Hey Ian, Yeah the second shot is blurry. My camera eats batteries. I'm getting very few shots from a set of batteries and it refused to focus on the last shot. I was tired of fighting with it. When I get a better pic, I'll replace that one.

Really most of what I've got put together is straight out of the box. I replaced three cross tubes with rod but that's it. I think someone else was going to scratchbuild from the ground up. Not me!!! lol I do have a big stash of Evergreen rods, sheet and strip. I highly recommend it.

Pete's CJ looks like a beast. A buddy had that engine in a Fairlane Cobra. It would really torque the car over.

I'm back to work after a few days off. That was sooo nice. Got some oven cleaner to strip my chrome though so I can keep my momentum up.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well my build is quickly coming to an end here guys, I'M GETTING CLOSER to that by the hour now on it, 
I have to Fit the Custom Cut (FROM TEMPLE)T windows yet, as well as Pin the Hinged Opining doors, and front hood tilt to the body as well as Some of the Chrome that is now being prepared for the final attachment to the body as well, Just some Small things like that is all that is left, But I think One or two more days here will tell the tale of this 51 Henry Drag Car build here now for me.

Not really happy with the shade of the So called Copper Metallic Chrome color that is, MORE RED THEN ANYTHING here as anyone can see...lol ...Or this paint job all the way around really, but then again with all the custom Pin Striping and small touches it's not all that bad, I think I can live with my contribution to the DRAG RACE with the paint as well, "BUT ITS WAS NOT MEANT TO BE RED"....But here are three quick shots of how close I'm getting anyway for all to see. Then I will post Final Shots of the Completion after that, TWO MORE DAYS IS ALL.....





Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

CJTORINO said:


> *Okay. I'm in on this one.*
> *it has been quite a while since I have built a drag racer.*
> *but after reading this thread, and going through a few boxes*
> *of unbuilt models, I have decided to build this:*



NEVER mind thought two of you where doing the same build there for a moment,.....lol...My bad....CARRY ON...lol





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

The 1968 Tasca Mustang CJ suffered catastrophic paint failure today, it's now been placed on the back burner until I can pick up some purple power and clean it up. 

Next drag project will start probably next week.


----------



## Ian Anderson

.....OUCH......(((((PURPLE POWER to the rescue)))))






Ian


----------



## DOM-19

Ian, Thank,s For Pinstriping Page, Also Paints,you Are The Man===dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

No problem Dom, I hope that link helps you out, It is impotent to Practice using the Pin Striping for a while before you really depend on it you know dude, It does take a little skill to apply it well is all, But not a lot of practice really is needed, Just keep everything CLEAN, and keep you finger prints Off the sticky side As mush as possible, THATS ONE HINT, the other is to Cut the end off Clean and sharp, to make sure the ends don't peel up, and make sure to press it down a few time during its sealing time, to assure a good adhesion...and you should enjoy it after using those simple rules...


The metallic Chrome paint is a bit of a trick as well, Its all in what the back ground color Or paint Or primer is to how the color of the chrome will come out looking, If you use a White flat primer for instance, it will come out lighter in the Finnish as well as a Black will make it darker, and a Brown or Gray Primer will make it Right in the middle, I used the Stock Gloss white Finnish on this build of the original plastic that it was made from, and it covered well I should have use a Adhesion Promoter really Because I use WAY TO MUCH PAINT, 11 ounces to be exact, That's just way to much to cover this small car, and it came out Red, instead of copper, I would have used Much less with a good primer under it, Even a Clear One will work as well....Anyway, let me know what else I can do to help.....That's what were here for, If you have any REAL QUESTIONS about model building, You might as Pete there, He's much better at this then I am dude, and he has been doing it FOR MUCH LONGER THEN I, he would be able to answer I'm sure,....are styles are a bit deferent, But Both have merite.



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Finished Build*

You know there really isn't a hole to show here on this Finished build, As Well as This build is Not Fantastic and its not terrible as well, Just just of a Middle of the Road kind of creation really, That is a nothing like the box art in its build as well, but that was the plane from the start for me, Once again Not the Paint Job Out come I was seeking like I said, But is Finished for the most part here guys, Like all my kits From time to time it well come out of storage and under go some transformations when I get the urge more then likely, But this is My Contribution for Steve's Idea here of A Drag Tree Build, It is A gasser car Making it a 1/4 mile runner so it qualifies as A drag car.


The Kit was a New release of a Second Addition Older kit,...... Revell/Model King Creation of the 1951 Henry J Gasser, and was kind of a Blast From the past Production as well from all that I have read about it, I can say for the price of this kit, And BEING A SECOND ADDITION as well, it has lots of small features that come together to make a Nice Build really, there really wasn't many problem with any of the parts if not just The Lack of them in my opinion There isn't a hole lot to this kit, But it can be built in Many deferent way as well making it versatile, so if you pick one up your self, Just have fun with it is all I really can say about kit my self....BUT HER SHE IS ANYWAY, a finished 51 henry J Gasser..Revell/Model King Drag Car....






Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

looks very nice and my kind of kit with the opening doors and tilt frontend,I'm pretty sure that was orginially a Revell kit that MK just reissued without many if any changes,came out afew times in the 70s-and 80s along with the Thames,Austin and Anglia,


----------



## Rondo

Yeah, it looks good. Nice body style for building a street machine too. I haven't seen this kit at the LHS. Will have to look around.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks guys, I could have done more to it I know, that's for sure, and Scuffed the tires as well as some deferent decal work not just pin striped, But I kind of just wonted to finish it really, and get it out of the way for the next build, I will take it back down and do a better job possibly some day here soon, But for now, this is it,...

It was a fun build as well, There is a lot of dental inside the cab that you cant see in these shots, Just don't have a camera good enough to show that is all, Like Tuck and roll side panels and some detail on the dash as well as custom paint scheme on the two front buckets, and a Rubber coating on the roll bar, as well as a Pr-wire kit on the engine, I even drilled out the heads to insert the plugs and wires,..But its just a simple kit build as I said, The decals are Nothing to wight home about really, So I didn't use them Just did this Custom Pin Striping is all, over the 11 ounces of paint this thing is holding,....lol...But, This is all she can be for now...I LIKE IT MY SELF, MORE LESS ANYWAY, not as much as the 41 Willys build but that's a deferent story....


I have acquired some REALLY NICE KITS this year to this point, and I should be building them as well, I cant believe just how many I have now, in such a shot time, Over 300 right now as it stands, READY TO BUILD, and that's doesn't even begin to count the Airplane and Semi Truck kits still selling on the shelf, bringing the total count to around 500 or so, I need to do some SERIUS BUILDIN HERE, or think about letting some of them go, More then likely I will set on them for a few years to see what happens, So if your looking for something special, and cant find it anywere, Let me know, I MAY HAVE ONE in my stash.....YOU NEVER KNOW, and I do like a good trade as youwell know,...lol




Ian


----------



## DOM-19

Keep Up The Good Work, I Will Try & Catch Up Too You In Year 2040???


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know Dom there is not reason you cant start a build of your own here when you came back you know still, Let me know if so, I will help you out the best I can.....And there is nothing to catch up on really, this thread was 
ALL OF ARE IDEA HERE, and will be around for a wile to come like we said,..
SO you have plenty of time to start a build here........

I may even start a new drag build my self here in a few days, who knows..and see if any of the others will still finish there's as well and get past the any problem they may have about it now...
THIS WAS A GOOD Idea guys,..lets see it to the end guys as well.....I'm not a quitter guys, I will be around for along time to come to help as many people as I can as well....I LOVE TO BUILD, and I wont other to enjoy it as much as I do....
"No mater what"....And ANYONE can come to me for help, I will try my hardest to do just that....




Ian


----------



## DOM-19

Ian Just By Looking At Your Work Bench I Can Tell You "love To Build" Organizing All My New Tool,s I Recieved,file,s Brushes,pana-vise Holder,s Etc.===dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks dom....."I TRY"..thats all one can ask of someone, JUST TRY, and do your best....


Ian Anderson


----------



## Rocket45

I finally had time to start mine today. Ill try to post some WIPS tommorow!


----------



## Ian Anderson

sounds good Rocket,....we will be watching for it...



Ian


----------



## Rocket45

Here they're I scratch built everything. I went down to my local hobby shop today and picked up some drag Slicks,front tires,and a racing bucket seat.
When its done it will be an front engine dragster!!! The motor that is going in it is an old Ford big block I think.
Enjoy!! Thanks Corey


----------



## Rondo

Don't count me out yet. I've been busy and what model time I've spent has been stripping chrome. I was having doubts but I think I have a good process now. 

The Dollar General HD oven cleaner I got took the chrome plating off in literally 5 seconds. It just vanished. Well, some of it may be in my lungs now. :drunk: Nasty. But repeated applications and toothbrushing wasn't affecting the clearcoat much at all. I didn't have much hope but got a new bottle of Castrol Super Clean. Let the tree soak for 2 hours with a scrubbing every hour and there is no trace of clearcoat. Might have been gone after 1 hour but I didn't rinse and check. Maybe the CSC would have done the whole job itself. Probably.

It's kind of hard to believe that anything is more effective than oven cleaner but there it is. The parts I was stripping were a Revell Parts pak 283 Chevy engine of fairly recent issue. I wanted to build one of these since it's similar to the engines in my dragster and superior to the AMT engine in some ways. Not sure if I can use any Revell parts or not.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I love those Parts kits my self Rondo, And there are no Rules on this build here dude, We have firmly established that...lol..., Use what you like and Build at your own pace as well, 
THIS IS NOT A CONTEST, as Pete said, only the joy of building and having others join in with there comments about it as well, So just enjoy your self with it, Use what ever parts kits you like as well, 
NO WORRIES MISTER,....have fun with it...And Fell free to say what you wont about it as well as any other builds posted here, NO PROBLEM....The only Rules on here are Hanks Rules,..."NO OTHERS"




Ian


----------



## Rondo

Good deal. I'm down with no rules-have fun-and let's build some models. No my only doubts about using the Revell parts is whether they'll fit because the configuration is a little different. We will see my friend...


----------



## Rondo

Found this video while grazing the web. An NHRA production from 1958. Lot of famous and bizzare dragsters. Of course the NHRA is shooting for a squeaky clean presentation. Might be some inspiration if you have any interest in this era.


----------



## Ian Anderson

.....lol....NO NEW PROGRESS HERE?, what a shame. NOTHING LAST FOREVER I GUESS...



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

great video thanks for posting


----------



## Rondo

Some progress on my dragster. I stripped a lot of chrome and tried a spray chrome to replace it. Still learning the technique for that. I doubt I'll add a lot of detail to the kit. 










Probably plug wires and I did a little refinement on the steering box. The kit part was hard to tell from a section of the sprue. Still tossing around various paint schemes....

Most importantly though- The Drag Race thread is alive! :lol:


----------



## Ian Anderson

..looking good rondo...keep us posted.



Ian


----------



## Rondo

Made some progress on the Double D but had a frustrating resin set back. Painted the frame in Walmart black which went on nice but took a full 24 hours to lose it's tackiness. It also crazed the heck out of a plastic spoon but seemed to be fine on the Ertl gray plastic. I changed the tie rod to a rear steer position for asthetics. Had to move the pivots for the radius rods forward 1/16". Pivots on the single engine chassis look like they're in the right place.










The engines are drilled for ignition wiring. I'll wire the inside banks, glue the engines/mounts together, add the outside headers then wire the outer banks. 

I was casting some piecrust slicks (Revell Tony Nancy) when I had a disaster. Could not get a good vacuum on the rubber. After a half hour of futzing I had a moderate vac but the rubber had already started to set and you can see the deformed result. Thinking I was just too slow, I repoured the molds last night and could get no more than 10 in. vacuum period.  After some cussing and door slamming, took the $14.00 HF vac pump apart and found the culprit. A chunk of shop debris (genuine Chevy rust) in the shop air inlet. Now the vacuum leaps to 27 in. So my second mold is probably no good either, certainly not for pressure use but at least the problem is solved.










I also was casting new Corvette valve covers as most of the kit ones have sink marks. This too will have to wait.

*Hey, where the heck is Ian?*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian is "on vacation" as they say on Mob Wifes. He'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Rondo

Surprisingly, the second mold yielded some usable parts. The slicks aren't bad. A few small defects but easy to clean up. The valve covers seem to want to make a small air bubble in the corner of each casting. If I could use pressure, it would eliminate that problem. I'll make another mold for them. Third time's the charm...at least now that my vacuum pump is working again, it will be. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

.....lol...."Mob wife's",..lol....Yeah, and a Vacation with "NO PAY",...lol...Not the way I'm use to,...lol...lol...What's the world coming to I LIKE TO KNOW,...lol


You made these parts from scratch Rondo ?, YES, now that Pro,.I'm Impressed,....As well as I'm sure there is much to learn from you my friend, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, I know Pete knows most of this stuff already, BUT a lot of that kind of work IS NEW TO ME REALLY,.....There are lots of questions I could ask, I'M SURE..."VERY NICE WORK"



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I never really was able to successfully cast anything of consequence, some small slot car parts but nothing like this. I'd love to have some of the Revell Pro Stock carbs cast, those are about the best carbs out there for detail.


----------



## Rondo

Ian Anderson;3843299 You made these parts from scratch Rondo ? said:


> Well sort of. I copied existing parts in resin. And I had a little equipment trouble so the parts aren't quite perfect. Got that worked out though.
> 
> Pete, I've got a RMS Camaro Pro Stock from the 80s somewhere around here. I recall it had some huge Dominators. They were made in one piece IIRC. Are those the carbs?


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, could be. I made a mold of them about 15 years ago and cast maybe 25 of them in metallic epoxy. I used the last one just a few years ago but they were my favorite hot rod carb for the longest time. I'm probably going to get a RM Olds P/S this Friday so I will more than likely cast them again.


----------



## Rondo

Sounds pretty cool. Revell Monogram has done some nice carbs. Seems like all of their 69 Camaros have a nice 750ish Holley. I have bought several just from thinking about that carb.  Really. It's possible that something is wrong with me.

There are some resin Dominators on ebay now...price is not bad. Not sure what the origin of them would be. Might be the same RM part you are wanting.

Edit: added link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Holley-Do...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb952004b


----------



## Pete McKay

Those are very similar to the RM carbs I think. I'll make sure to make a decent mold this time when I cast my replacements. I have a chassis I'm building now too that I'd like to have resin cast, but it may as well wind up as a one-off for the Rat Packer that is now being rebuilt.


----------



## Rondo

Well, I haven't done any more with the engines but the dragster is up on four wheels and the body is painted. The paint is Testors Mystic Emerald One Coat Lacquer. It is close to the box art that I was aiming for and has a subtle flake. No basecoat was used and the paint covered well. I had painted the seat white with red belts but with the green body it just looks too Christmas-y. I'll repaint it in black I think.



















I still haven't made another mold for the valve covers but I did open up the new deluxe version of this kit today. It has two of the chrome tree containing the valve covers and out of eight covers, only a couple have the faintest sink mark. For most builds all eight are usable. This is a dramatic improvement over every older issue I've seen. There are a lot of cool extras in this tin box edition. Definitely the ultimate version of this kit.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*AWESOME WORK MAN*,....That is really starting to showing some skill there,....








*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Lol, Don't know if I'd go that far, Ian. But to paraphrase Will Penny in_ The Unforgiven_: "I've always been lucky in the building of the model." Well... sometimes. Besides I'll be satisfied with a clean nostalgia build on this one. So far, so good.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey, when is this drag build over? I've been gone for a little while but I'd like to get in on this if I still can.

Thanks, Mo.


----------



## Rondo

I think if you hurry you can just make the entry cut off. Just kidding!  I believe that the prime movers in the forum have declared that this is a low pressure informal build for any drag cars. It may go on for years as long as someone has progress to post. Heck, I might even get my dragster finished someday.

I have my engines wired and mostly assembled. Incredibly my" to do" list is shorter than the "to done" list. My digi-camera seems totally useless now though. I took my last pics with wife's i-phone which did pretty well. Have to wait till she's home for another update.

But by all means, Charger 500, please join the party!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Cool! I'll dig something up!


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...Rondo. You know the story Bud,...NO DOUBT ABOUT IT,..lol..And you are one of the Prime Builders In my book..Alwasy have been.


Hey Mo, SOUNDS GOOD BUDDY, whats up Anyway, Is Base Ball season over Now?, welcome back buddy,....lol





*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Softball season is over. I've been at the lake with my youngest. School is about to start here so I should have some building time! Surely I've got a Mopar drag car in my stash!


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol..NO DOUBT ABOUT IT DUDE,...lol



*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Think I'll do this one!  I need to invest in a sand paper factory though, I think. Got a tad of flash, huh?


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nice choice Mo, Yep it looks likes you have your work cut out for you on that one for the most part man, Those tabs on the underside can be frustrating, BUT NOT THAT BIG A DEAL really as you well know, they will never been seen once you hit it with some cover as well after a quick sand, Not like it is the Top finish or anything......lol.....GOOD ENOUGH for the women "I GO OUT WITH ANYWAY DUDE",....lol

So WHAT CAUSED THAT cab scratch or indentation anyway? was that in the molding prose's ? if so, you would think they would have cough that one and fixed it before more of them where made in the quality control prose's as well, LOOKS like that one slipped thought, Or maybe it was made on a Monday or a Friday,...lol,.....MAN,....lol..AND WHAT YEAR is this kit, is it a First addition, Or a Re-Pop, in any case it will be a great build no doubt.





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, I looked and SLIXX has the Cuda body in resin but not the Demon. Hopefully you can fix that one.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I have a few of these Dodge Drag Car Body Kits now to build my self, The problem comes from NOT wonting to use them up out of my collection now and save them back instead,...lol, 

Including the *Ghost Cuda Funny Car kit by Polar Lights *I got a few mounts back,..lol..I don't know anymore which ones TO USE, OR TO KEEP,...... lol, That's not good I KNOW, This kit will hold some value if I just set on it for a few years as well here, so more then likely I WILL SAVE THIS ONE.

What I like about that Cuda Transparent Body Kit is you can do A REAL NICE paint job on the underside of it and not worry about the Finnish if you wont to paint it at all that is, I know the kit calls for it to STAY CLEAR and all, ..But it could be painted that way if some one wonted to as well,..AND LOOK GREAT AS WHEN DONE SO, I know I use to do them that way with the remote car bodies and the finished product was KILLER...I'm sure slot cars where that same.

As well as I have others along this like that could be built instead even nicer really, One of my Favorites is the *AMT 1/25 scale CHALLENGER Funny Car* kit..By Model King, Now there is where your LIME GREEN will come into play at Pete, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, even know there are may ways to paint it The box Art even shows a Purple shade here that one could use,..


I think I will pick one out here soon and do one more build here as well to match my 51 Henry Car I did already in the beginning,.. When I can get some time in to do so that is, Mean time I will watch Mo's build come together as well as Rondos and who ever else jumps in,....SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE HERE, Mo is a great builder as well as all of you will see that soon, the ones who don't remember his work that is,...HE TAKES HIS ART Very Seriously...And does a KILLER JOB as well, this is Right up his ally now...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

That ghost Cuda is neat, I've never seen one built though. And I was thinking about that Challenger F/C a while ago, I passed on it because I got into this "Super Stock" phase that is about to run it's course. I think next I may have a "Gasser Phase"...you could say I got gas!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Mo, I looked and SLIXX has the Cuda body in resin but not the Demon. Hopefully you can fix that one.


 After about an hour of sanding I got the Demon body close enough to use putty on the sink marks inside. I was able to sand all of the mold seams off of the outside, thankfully. After letting her set a day or two to dry completely, I will sand the sink marks inside and shoot it with some flat black, then white primer on the outside. I don't like the two piece slicks in this kit but you can only use what you have.


----------



## 440 dakota

now you have to find the Ghost Charger funnycar also they were both out in red clear which were the limited chase car versions of the kits


----------



## Ian Anderson

.......YEAH Ron, YEAH MAN,...where do I find that one Mister,...YOU KNOW I MUST HAVE IT NOW,..lol..lol....Lets get looking man.....lol.

HEY check out this link out to,.....lol.........NOPE, I CANT SHOW YOU THIS ONE,..lol ..Now that I think of it,...lol.. But I will tell you this, "50 kits, ALL RARE AND CHEEP IN COST", some complete Some not, The add said $20 bucks BEFORE SHIPING,..lol...Hummmm....I will have to wait and see what his reply is on those when I hear something back from him on them, I'm sure its a typo...IT HAS TO BE,...But I will let you know...WHO KNOWS,....Not are same stomping grounds.




Mo,...That's some progress anyway man,...????.... Don't forget to let the guys oven on the Drag Build Thread know about it as well,....lol...lol...lol....Let us know how the other part of it turns out, YOU KNOW, the HARD PART,... like the HUGE GASH in the top of the cab,...lol...lol.

As Far as some slicks go, I COULD SEND YOU SOME, Let me look around to see what might fit that better, Some, ONE Peace SLIKS AS WELL,........I'm sure I have something that might work,..I will let you know...



*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...OOPS MO, you did let them know already, I'm the goofy one here again, I thought WE WHERE ON my thread there FOR A SECOND,...LOL.....its been a long past few weeks man...Its catching up with me I guess....lol, MY BAD...lol

Anyway Carry one man, Your doing swell job.....lol....lol......Better then I AM it seems...lol






*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Ian! I appreciate it brother!


----------



## Ian Anderson

....lol...I really was lot there Mo,....lol...The only good thing about that, is that It's not the first time for me, And I'm Quite sure, IT WONT BE THE LAST.......lol.....lol.....lol





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Didn't do much on the Double Dragster this week. 4 days since I touched it actually, but here's an old build just for fun. This is the Tom Daniel Roarin Rail, mostly out of the box. I made a new roll hoop from copper house wiring, opened the intake butterflies and wired the magneto. Paint is Testors Fire Roadstered Orange (Or something like that) out of a can. I literally had to dust this guy off for pics.



















And here is the latest on the Double D










Wired the magnetos. Would rather have used black wiring but the yellow was on hand. Glued the blower section and all 4 intake tubes to the engines all at the same time. That was interesting. 5 min epoxy to the rescue. The lower hose couplings were added with vinyl trim cut in to strips. Should have added 2 hose clamps to each coupling. I should finish the thing up this week but we'll have to see.


----------



## Ian Anderson

The Tom Daniels Roaring Rail is killer Rondo, NICE JOB MAN, excellent pant as well on that puppy,....As well as the Dragster is coming along nicly I See,..Its sure is showing so me detail now man, Your a clean builder dude, 

THATS FOR SURE........Nice detail all the way around...





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Ian. I added some fuel lines and glued the engines in the frame tonight. Like to drove me nuts. I don't know how Pete does all that engine plumbing. That's it for me on this build. Once I source some valve covers and maybe add some markings on the body  I'm wrapping her up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

No worries Rondo, I Love your work my friend, Your one or the best out here, THATS FOR SURE....Im impressed with everything i have seen from you so far....OUT STANDING.




*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

OK, getting close now. I'm making a steering linkage. Maybe should have used the kit part but it looked like there may be interferance with the engine. Got the ends in place. Just need to bend a rod. I really should put a guage or two inside but I'll have to find something suitable. I'm not crazy about the kit chute either but if nothing better turns up, it will get the nod. I ended up using some of the extra valve covers from the tin edition Double D. I "Metalizered" one of my castings though and that would have worked pretty well also.






























Here's something cool from ebay. They are multipose drivers, two to a pack. Cost something like $6.00. Was going to use them on the Double Dragster but maybe next time. It will take a slight sanding to get his behind into the kit seat. The face is pretty good and looks like the right period for an early dragster. I think these were originally made in the early 60s and have just recently been repopped.


----------



## Ian Anderson

....lol...I like that quote there on the paperwork dude, "Instant People Kit"....lol...
I cant think of a few people I would like to use that kit to replace in the world with,....lol..lol. 

The only hard part is getting rid of the old people kits first,.....lol..lol..."A Man Can Dream is all",...lol...lol..I guess All can hope on is Natural selection at this point,..lol

Anyway, This thing is starting to really take on a mind of its own here my friend, I love the color Combinations you are using as well here, But I cant tell if that's ALL CHROME THERE on the engine!, or its a gold color chrome looking on this end or what, Maybe its just the picture there making it look gold Under those lights is all, Not sure there !, maybe you can clear that up for me, But all and all, IT LOOKS GREAT MAN...Nice Clean Build With Out A Doubt.

I don't know if there is a need to add an Instant Person here of not on this build Rondo,..lol...But it cant hurt any that much is certain, But super job this far man, This is truly a Great build, no doubt about it Rondo.




*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Hey Ian. Thanks for the kind words.

On the colors, I think it is just the ceiling lights giving the chrome a tint. Kit chrome parts are: front axle and r. rods, fuel tank, valve covers, steering wheel and brake handle. Spaz stix spray chrome parts are: blower/injector assembly, intake manifolds and headers. The spray chrome does have a darker tint and the black base coat gave me trouble at times. Wheels are painted with Metalizer paints.

The main reason I wanted a driver was so I could display the car "wheels up" like on the box. I got the "Mini men" pretty late in the build though and doing the fitting to get him in that tight cockpit would have been a pain. 

I only did the main fuel feed and return line. There are a ton of smaller fuel lines but I figured it would look like a birds nest by the time I did those.


----------



## DOM-19

Rondo, great job ,it looks great to me ,thurs. This arm sling comes off & i will get started ,god knows how it will come out ,1,st kit ever built , again great job ==dom


----------



## Rondo

Thanks DOM. Glad you are getting your arm back. That will be an experience. Do you know what you're going to build yet? I ask from natural curiousity AND because some kits have issues while others are straightforward builds. But the main thing is to get your feet wet and have fun. :hat:


----------



## DOM-19

Rondo,it will be a vantastic street rod,it,s a combo of a'35-36 ford sedan delivery panel truck & a slightly later'37-38 ford fenders grill picks up some '40 ford ,it,s chopped & shortened ---vantastic testors i got about 15 box,s so far mostly hot rod,s & open wheel race car,s ===keep up the good work -dom,


----------



## Rondo

Sounds good. I have no experience with that kit but hopefully it is as nice as the street rod Pete recently built. It was an ex-Testors and was very sharp.

I'm having a paint problem. Or is it a decal problem? I used Testors One Coat Clear before the decals then again after the decals. I used some old decals from the Blueprinter kit as well as new ones from the tin edition of the DD. That last coat of clear fried the older decals like bacon. I'm about to wet sand them and lightly coat the body again. Funny that the newer decals were totally un fazed by the clear which admittedly, I laid on pretty heavy. They also grabbed into the clear and were hard to move around which could be a problem. 

Used vinyl trim strips to give the car some stripes. It's a little thicker than decals but I can live with it on this build. I really don't want to strip this thing and start over so I'll give the wet sanding a shot.


----------



## Rondo

It's been a hectic day but I got some time in on the model and I'm ready to call it done. Actually the chute pack is not mounted yet but it has to mount higher than I thought which means the hollow back side needs covered so it'll have wait till tomorrow.




























The fried decals (the AA/D markings) smoothed out with some wet sanding although they're not perfect. Some of my pics are not opening right. Have to check back tomorrow and maybe reload them.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know dude, I think I haves said _"ALL I CAN SAY"_ on this build really in all this time you have been building it you know Rondo, But There is one comment missing here that must be said, And that is.

_ "THIS BUILD IS TIMELES", _because once it hit the shelf now after completion, It could have looked like it had been setting there since the 70'es Or even earlier really, and THATS DEFFINATLY a tick, Well pulled off in my book man.....,........

So, Once again,....KILLER BUILD my friend, Very Tastefully as well in its construction.... (*A+)*



*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Ian, Thanks very much! You seem to see it as I do. The kit will always be one of the classics to me, warts and all. I think I mentioned that my Dad's kit was one of the first models I laid hands on. I then got my own copy in the 70s and glue bombed it, never really finishing the dragster. So there is some satisfaction in re-doing my "failure".

It has probably been like watching a horse beaten to death :beatdeadhorse: in slow motion for you guys but at least the end has been reached and the horse has found peace. Thanks for all the encouragement!


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know,.. I think of the real deals here is, It doesn't really mater How log you take on project on this site like this, Or how long it sets at one stage as well, Its a work in progress sometimes for me, I will let it drag out if there are other things much lager that need to be seen to first as well, Like is the case on my 57 build, The build is NOTHING REALLY AT ALL, and should have been done in two or three days, But I keep setting it aside and working on something else Or like now, Loads of Construction jobs that sap all my juices before I can get back to it...and its sits on the bench for days on in...

Then one day, Its just ALL COME TOGATER, and the fun is over,...lol.. But in your case it was a mission, AND IT SHOWS in the work and the detail as well as the presents of the thing, as well as you have said, It is A feeling of accomplishment in project Not done right the fist time or remembering better days of the past like your fathers build, So every time you see it now setting on he shelf you can think of All those days and bring even more enjoyment to the build ALL OVER AGAIN when you do....


And even if some of use BUILD NOTHING out here sometimes, we still enjoy the memories of watch other do there builds really, and make are comment accordingly, and in doing so Keep the site active as well as get something out of it in Many deferent ways to each other....All and all, NONE OF IT is slow of painfully to watch or talk about it me really, I like ALL THE DEFFRENT parts of Building and Posting on here, As well as participating in others people builds LIKE THIS AS WELL, and I'm not alone on that felling,..ANd I know Others feel, THE SAME WAY.





*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Rondo, looks good to me great job -dom


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Dom! :wave:


----------



## patriciaa

I want to learn the drag race,is there any or person which can give some lessons? That would be really helpful?


car models


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rondo, that old dragster looks great man! I think it brought back some great memories for you to and that is just one of the added pluses of our hobby! Great job!

Mo


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Mo. Yeah the nostalgia is the best part for me anymore. I like to add something to the kit but not to the point it gets stressful. My stress threshold is pretty low.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

These are really nice build-up's. I should jump on the ball. I have a few dragsters on my home shelf, like the Fiat and the Henry J. Also, I'm running my model car contest at my hobby shop in september as well.


----------



## gomanvongo

patriciaa said:


> I want to learn the drag race,is there any or person which can give some lessons? That would be really helpful?
> 
> 
> car models


I would like to learn the spam? is there somewhere in "manhatton" that would be helpful? :tongue:


----------



## Ian Anderson

patriciaa said:


> I want to learn the drag race,is there any or person which can give some lessons? That would be really helpful?
> 
> 
> car models




Yeah, That is kind of a strange post for sure, I mean what are they asking really ?, To learn to build a Drag car, or to learn to Race Real Drag cars,....
I'm a bit puzzled on this one my self,...lol.

Its it Spam ?...We may never know, Most time when a post like that is left, They HIT AND RUN, and we never hear from them again, but if its for real, Please Elaborate if you would on this one for us man.


And if its Spam, Once is all you get, Twice and your reported..





*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

MadCap Romanian said:


> These are really nice build-up's. I should jump on the ball. I have a few dragsters on my home shelf, like the Fiat and the Henry J. Also, I'm running my model car contest at my hobby shop in september as well.


Well I hope you will post some of yours. I really like your Red Baron and would like to see more, especially the Fiat.


----------



## Rondo

Been working on the Fiat Altered for a few days to go with the Twin engine Dragster. Mostly cleaning up parts and getting the main structures built to check for fit problems so far. I'll probably go with the Walt's Puffer scheme as the model is fairly close to that car. The boxart looks good with the car in white but I don't think the real car was ever white. I've only turned up a few pics of the car before the top was chopped and it always looks like a dark color. In one color shot it looks like a medium to dark grey primer. In the only "finished" shot I've seen, it is a medium/dark shade that is probably red just like after the chop. So red it will be. Might take some liscense and use candy apple or a big flake red though.











Like the dragster, I'll stick to the kit parts as much as possible and do some mild detailing. Should have something to photograph by the weekend.


----------



## Ian Anderson

That's a nice kit Rondo, For sure, I have the same kit setting on the back shelf my self and its been there for a while now, And would love to see this thing start to take shape, so I'm sure I will be picking up some que's on this build from you as well this time, Might even make me wont to start one my self some day.






*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice looking builds in this thread:thumbsup: As usual, after seeing them, *now* I gotta go out and buy them all Love the double-dragster..... I thought it was the 1/8 Exterminator at first I'll be looking for pics of that Fiat


----------



## Rondo

Hey Schwinnster! Let me add my "Welcome Aboard" to the rest. I've been enjoying your scratchbuilds and hope to see more.

The Fiat has been sitting a few days. I sprayed the frame with my slow drying Wal Mart paint (cuz I'm too hard headed to go find some real model paint) and closed the door and forgot about it. It is dry now so I should get back to work.

BTW, I'm somewhat of a "Schwinnster" myself. I don't ride as much as I used to but it's still the best exercise there is IMHO. Still a Schwinn fan. What can you say? They work and work and work.

Well I'll see if I can make some substantial progress on the Fiat.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I tell ya, if it ain't one thing, it's another this year. First I get diagnosed as diabetic and that messes up my vision for a while. I just get started back building and trying to get caught up on some projects and my titanium frames on my glasses snap apart on me yesterday. I'm back to not being able to see clear enough to build again. For how long only the lady at the optomotrist knows, depends on how fast she gets my new frames in. Sheesh, been a crappy year for model building!


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...Things will get better Mo,...........lol....lol...lol.."Is that what you need to hear" ?,...lol...
WELL ITS NOT TRUE MY FRIEND, there is more then this likely to come are way, AND YOU KNOW IT,....
"MUCH MORE TO COME",...lol..lol....So buckle you boot straps and HOLD ON FOR THE RIDE MY FRIEND, God knows what next,...lol..lol..lol...I was going to blow smoke at you and help smooth out the bumps here when I read you message just now, But the true is Much more helpful, I'm sure....

As far as doing any building here as well !!!, If its not something like your dealing with Mo, Its something like I am dealing with here instead, ...like, WORK,! WORK !and more WORK !....I cant find the time to Finish what I have started here, Let alone Start anything new, I don't know how long this heat will last on my end, But I need to get AS MUCH DONE as possible before the Rain hits here my self Just to Keep a float, And we get plenty of that up here as I'm sure you well know, But good luck to you my friend on the building time side, I'm sure you will work it out, your a smart guy You will find a way, You always do... ...lol.."SOMEHOW"

......lol...And Let me know if you wont the BLOWING SMOKE VERSTION,......lol....lol.....lol..







*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

No, Ian, don't want the smoky version! LOLOL ! Not been a good year at all but I'm on the green side of the grass so I really don't have any complaints. Been to six funerals for my wife's family so far this year and that is NOT good. I was looking forward to building that Demon Funny but like Ol' Waylon used to sing..........."If it ain't one thing, it's another one on the way!" I'll get over, around and above it, I assure you!


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...*I FREEKEN LOVE THAT DUDE MAN*, and I miss him as well as you do my friend, I'm Sure,...."because",..

*"I'VE ALWAYS BEEN CRAZY", ......."But its Keeped me me from going Insane"... *"WHOOP-WHOOP"


And good to hear your doing better,
*DARN THAT WAS FAST*,.....lol...lol
...Be well my friend,.....Let me know what I can do as well, LIKE ALWAYS....







*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I always loved that "Whoop Whoop" line in Waylon's song "I Been A Long Time Leaving (But I'll Be A Long Time Gone). He was a blast to listen to! I miss ole Hoss!

"Hello high line, hello highway, here come a big ole semi my way. Stick up my thumb, here the truck come, trees goin' by lookin' like they fly, whuppin the big legs on my Levi's, whoop, whoop, whoop, whoop. I been a fool." 

Great tune!


----------



## Ian Anderson

......You know Mo, on a quick side note here, He was one of the Crickets as well as you MAY ALREADY KNOW, with Buddy Holly Even Gave up his seat in Clear Lake Ohio in 
1952 that night Just before the plane Went Down in the snow so he could get home Faster and NOT ride the Freezing bus home, Killing Buddy and Ritchie as well as the Big Bopper in that crash on take off,....
So he's has some HUGE history my friend, even BESIDES what he has done on his own GREAT MUSIC,..Just FYI..."THE DAY THE MUSIC DIED", don't get much more Rock And Roll then that Buck "O"..
So, what does that have to do with DRAG RACING ?????, "Not a FEEKEN THING",...lol....lol....








*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Waylon once sponsored a Chevy Monte Carlo in NA$CAR for driver Sterling Marlin. That's racing, at least it used to be, does that count?


----------



## Ian Anderson

..."Wow",..Nope I didn't know that Mo, "BUT HOW COOL IS THAT", And Yes its counts,.... More then Counts really,....lol...lol.....I love it....lol, Did they show more then his Hands On TV this time ?,...lol...lol..




"_Clyde Plays the Electric base,_ ....... _"Sits on the porch".... _(*ANT GOT NOW SHOES*),... _"Just Picking the Base, and Sing the blues"_ ........................................................................

.....................................................[The Late Great - *Waylon Jennings *]





*Ian*


----------

